
Cars, Batteries and Dual-Class Stock - ikeboy
http://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2016-06-22/cars-batteries-and-dual-class-stock
======
xbmcuser
I personally think this is a good move for Tesla and Solarcity with many
cities and power companies blocking net metering for new solar homes. This way
Tesla can utilize the full battery production it is expecting with its giga
factory even if the Tesla car production isn't ramped up. And this would allow
Tesla to buy all of Panasonic production as well without loosing it to
competing car manufacturers. Tesla could probably sell the solar panel based
charging system to Tesla car owners. As they have market for environmental
conscious Tesla owners who feel filling up with coal or gas based electricity
is not enough.

